# U2



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

A relative gave me U2's new CD for Xmas, despite me never having expressed any interest in the . I was going to ask for the receipt until I noticed it didn't have a cellophane wrapper on the case, hhmmm.

I've just listened to it for the first time this morning, I'll try anything once







and despite the glowing reviews I've read in numerous papers it is EXACTLY what I anticipated.

A complete load of turgid bollocks, utter *****, no wonder someone refused the "present" before it came my way


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I agree Mark, overated and pretentious .... I can't see why they have such a following ..... as for Bono's continual socio-political bleatings







..... comments for another part of the forum perhaps


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

I thought I was the only one!









How they have achieved the fame and sold the discs they have remains a mystery to me.









Whenever one of their tracks comes on XFM I change the channel.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I, like Neil, thought I was a rarity.

I liked the odd song of theirs, mainly from their younger days. When I was at school, there seemed to be U2 fans or those of Simple Minds. I was of the latter.

I also find it funny when some people class them as rock, or even hard rock. Do they want to hear some 'hard' stuff?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

A true sign of a really **** album is that when it finishes, no matter how hard you try, you can't remember one song, chorus, hook, whatever. This is a classic **** album.

I am not a great fan of the Undertones but I got "True Confessions" their A+B sides at Xmas as well (despite also never having expressed an interest in them)







I listened to it once and their songs drove me nuts for days


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Oh I did like the Undertones.

Except I can only recall a couples of their songs anyway


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

If I listened to U2 for five minutes I'd be on Prozac for a month. D'rather listen to politician.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> A relative gave me U2's new CD for Xmas, despite me never having expressed any interest in the . I was going to ask for the receipt until I noticed it didn't have a cellophane wrapper on the case, hhmmm.
> 
> I've just listened to it for the first time this morning, I'll try anything once
> 
> ...


 Mark why don't you try it on the swaps/trade forum.

Surely worth a second hand from a Poljot?

Or a whole case of MA watches?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I do not know of 1 man who has anything good to say about U2.

Yet my ex and the current mrs tips both think they are the best band on the planet!









If Bonio hadn't have screamed *that* line on "Do they know it's Christmas?" they'd still be plodding the Irish pub circuit, so I blame Geldof!

I bought "my perfect cousin" when I was a kid not knowing who the Undertones were! Just liked Subbuteo a lot at the time


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I saw Feargal Sharkey interviewed on TV some time ago, very unassuming short of bloke. Not big headed at all.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

> Yet my ex and the current mrs tips both think they are the best band on the planet!


Oh dear PG. Out of the frying pan...................


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I like U2 and I own 'Joshua tree' and 'Achtung baby'. I think these 2 albums have a lots of great songs. I don't like the new stuff tho. Just variations of older songs.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

adrian said:


> I like U2 and I own 'Joshua tree' and 'Achtung baby'. I think these 2 albums have a lots of great songs. I don't like the new stuff tho. Just variations of older songs.


 Joshua Tree is quite good .... I dont like anything else though


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> > Yet my ex and the current mrs tips both think they are the best band on the planet!
> 
> 
> Oh dear PG. Out of the frying pan...................


 don't I know it Paul, they are so alike it's spooky, the current one was sooooo different when I met her but she seems to have morphed into the old one!






























some months after I left the first wife I found her cassette tape copy of Josuha tree. I spent hours destroying it! Pullled out all the tape, hammered the case to bits, then burnt it, it was therapy or that's what my shrink told me later!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > > Yet my ex and the current mrs tips both think they are the best band on the planet!Â
> ...


 Tell Mel to listen to some decent music. If she don't like yours i'll send some of mine


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

She bought me the "scissor sisters" album for Xmas, (whom I'd never heard of) because she likes them, and promptly "borrowed" the CD!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> She bought me the "scissor sisters" album for Xmas, (whom I'd never heard of) because she likes them, and promptly "borrowed" the CD!


 Typical.

Ask her if she wans to try a bit of Megadeth or Motorhead..................


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

JoT said:


> adrian said:
> 
> 
> > I like U2 and I own 'Joshua tree' and 'Achtung baby'. I think these 2 albums have a lots of great songs. I don't like the new stuff tho. Just variations of older songs.
> ...


 Achtung Baby has

"Zoo Station, Even Better Than The Real Thing"

"One"

"Who's Gonna Ride Your Wild Horses" (my all time U2 favorite)

"The Fly",

"Mysterious Ways"

"Ultra Violet (Light My Way)"

I find it hard not to like it and I think is their best album.







"Joshua tree" is ok but "Achtung Baby" is better.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Mrcrowley said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > She bought me the "scissor sisters" album for Xmas, (whom I'd never heard of) because she likes them, and promptly "borrowed" the CD!
> ...


 ... or Pantera.

Who are "the scissor sisters" anyway?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

adrian said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


 New up & coming band. I heard them at my son's house other night. Some of sons are quite catchy, even to a meathead like me. My son is often playing a track called 'Tits on the Radio'................


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Actually Paul she used to be into metal. The Mayfair in Newcastle was one of her haunts as a teenager and they had plenty of heavy bands. We watched (again) the Motorhead Ace of spades docu the other night on beeb2 and she told me of the night she saw them live. Phil Taylor refused to come out for the second half cos of some row with the gig organiser!

Funnily though her record collection has rather a lot of ABBA for me to take her claims seriously!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> don't I know it Paul, they are so alike it's spooky, the current one was sooooo different when I met her but she seems to have morphed into the old one!


Yep, mines done that too....









Lets face it ...they must be aliens...


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Actually Paul she used to be into metal. The Mayfair in Newcastle was one of her haunts as a teenager and they had plenty of heavy bands. We watched (again) the Motorhead Ace of spades docu the other night on beeb2 and she told me of the night she saw them live. Phil Taylor refused to come out for the second half cos of some row with the gig organiser!
> 
> Funnily though her record collection has rather a lot of ABBA for me to take her claims seriously!


 I heard of that incident. Have to check back in Lemmy's autobiography. Know what year it was? If they were with Bronze records still i'm not surprised. They got well stitched up with that deal. Motorhead haven't had much luck with record companies. Like the one who insisted releasing a techno version of Ace Of Spades. Lemmy went ape but could do nothing.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

she can't remember where or when it was paul, doesn't think it was newcastle though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

Nothing wrong with "The Undertones" did a few good tracks in a sub punk teenagey type way.

Remember seeing them on OGWT doing Jimmy, Jimmy with Feargal wearing a parka!

Possibly something to do with me calling my eldest Jimmy (James) good enough for messrs Hendrix and Page.









Happy days.









Still in love with "The Libertines" and "Aha shake heartbreak" at the moment.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've never really liked U2. I've always thought they were totally overrated. In the mid-eighties I bought loads of records from shops that were selling off all their vinyl stocks to make way for CD's. Amongst them were a few U2 albums. Can't remember which ones as I only played them once and then flogged them to Reckless Records or somewhere similar! But I thought one or two of the tracks from the latest album weren't too bad. "Vertigo" (is it?) I thought was quite good.

The Undertones were fabulous. I've only got one record of theirs left nowadays - the single _You've Got My Number (Why Don't You Use it?)_. I used to have an A and B sides double compilation album of theirs, the cover of which depicted a girl covered in various cuts of meat and wrapped in cellophane







Gloriously kinky









I rather like the Scissor Sisters, but they do sound a bit too much like Elton John on occasion.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I liked......

Where the streets have no name

With or wothout you

Angel of Harlem.

And that's about it. I don't like much if their other stuff at all. Don't rate Edge's guitaring much either.


----------

